# Debate begins for who's first in line for COVID-19 vaccine



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Who gets to be first in line for a COVID-19 vaccine? U.S. health authorities hope by late next month to have some draft guidance on how to ration initial doses, but it’s a vexing decision.

“Not everybody’s going to like the answer,” Dr. Francis Collins, director of the National Institutes of Health, recently told one of the advisory groups the government asked to help decide. “There will be many people who feel that they should have been at the top of the list.”

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/debate-begins-whos-first-line-110515751.html


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 5, 2020)

I bet it’s us oldies first as in let’s see how they do before giving it to the rest of the population.  No, thanks.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll volunteer to be first. Because I had a life before this mess started and I want it back! I'm so tired of scare tactics and not being able to go anywhere. And wearing that stupid mask.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m going to wait a while. I expect the first recipients will be the guinea pigs because there simply hasn’t been time to run the kinds of trials that will eliminate all the issues. So I want to see what kinds of side effects etc can be expected before I subject myself to a dose.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 5, 2020)

Front line workers will obviously be at the top of the line.  Actually areas with widespread virus will really help to determine the cure rate of the vaccines in phase three  clinicals I'm guessing.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't want it, at least not right a way.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Beijing approves COVID vaccine on military:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...vaccine-for-use-in-chinese-military-1.5005683


----------



## Don M. (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll wear a mask, and maintain a "distance" for several weeks, before I get a shot.  The way this "cure" is being rushed, and the past history of side effects, etc., for so many drugs, I will let the "bravest" be first in line.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

The article states, "How to decide? The CDC’s opening suggestion: First vaccinate 12 million of the most critical health, national security and other essential workers. Next would be 110 million people at high risk from the coronavirus -- those over 65 who live in long-term care facilities, or those of any age who are in poor health -- or who also are deemed essential workers. The general population would come later."  

Most of us wouldn't be offered early vaccinations anyway. 

When the time is ripe, I'll assess the vaccine saftey and efficacy data, who's touting it, what leaders have gotten it and other factors. 

At the moment this is a purely academic argument over hypothetical access to a hypothetical vaccine.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd like to see it mandatory for the pharmaceutical company executives and their immediate families, all top level federal health officials and their immediate families and all members of Congress that sit on any health committee and their immediate families.

Make it available for any vulnerable group that wants it.   

I'll wait a year after those and decide.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'd like to see it mandatory for the pharmaceutical company executives and their immediate families, all top level federal health officials and their immediate families and all members of Congress that sit on any health committee and their immediate families.


Exactly.  And someone trustworthy has to be giving the vaccines so that we know they're not just getting a few drops of saline.  Not that I'm suggesting these folks might be deceitful.  Perish the thought.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exactly.  And someone trustworthy has to be giving the vaccines so that we know they're not just getting a few drops of saline.  Not that I'm suggesting these folks might be deceitful.  Perish the thought.



Oh, for sure! No deceitful people in those groups, lol!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

That was great for a morning chuckle.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'd like to see it mandatory for the pharmaceutical company executives and their immediate families, all top level federal health officials and their immediate families and all members of Congress that sit on any health committee and their immediate families.
> 
> Make it available for any vulnerable group that wants it.
> 
> I'll wait a year after those and decide.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2020)

I imagine any approved vaccine will go to the armed forces fairly early on, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Bet I know who will be first in line. Someone whose name starts with a D.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 6, 2020)

China has 8 different vaccines, how many times has China messed other countries up?
 Now I ask you, would you allow anything they have put together in your arm or whatever???
 Nope, not happening here...


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 6, 2020)

Almost forgot
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...vaccine-for-use-in-chinese-military-1.5005683


----------

